
GitStar:tag your GitHub stars - zhyq0826
https://git-star.com
======
detaro
I'd like to see at least some info about what this does before signing in with
GitHub. Could you share at least a screenshot?

~~~
zhyq0826
OK, we will make something more about what this does. Thank your advice

